# radio Upgrade



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Looking to upgrade my stock radio system head unit for one with a GPS. Any ideas as what to get and where.

THANKS


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

This is where I bought all of my stereo equipment from. Their prices are very reasonable compared to Crutchfield.

In-Dash Receivers with Built-in GPS Navigation | In-Dash Car Stereo Receivers and Head Units | Car Audio, Video, & GPS Navigation at Sonic Electronix


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

6QTS11OZ said:


> This is where I bought all of my stereo equipment from. Their prices are very reasonable compared to Crutchfield.
> 
> In-Dash Receivers with Built-in GPS Navigation | In-Dash Car Stereo Receivers and Head Units | Car Audio, Video, & GPS Navigation at Sonic Electronix


Thanks for the information my friend. I will check them out.

JOHN


----------



## usmonaro (Apr 9, 2009)

Depends on what quality you want. If it was me I would definetely look at a Pioneer, preferably in a Premier series which offers a better warranty and upgraded features. Plus you should be able to get an in dash for the gto that is a double din and will have a huge in dash screen for use for GPS.


----------

